# The SingleTrak Has Arrived!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

YAY! It is here!!!!

The color is buttocks ugly, but oh my I heart it!!!

It is TEENY, but for what we got it for it's going to be perfect. The saddlebags are so nice and streamlined along her sides. I didn't have time to fill up the hydration packs inside, but I don't think too much else would fit in it. 

I'm just thrilled that we have something that HOPEFULLY will work better than other bulky packs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh man, that color is FUGLY!!!  Cool pack though. I looked for them at REI this week, but all they had were the Approach and Palisades, a Mountainsmith pack, and I think one other brand.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh man, that color is FUGLY!!!  Cool pack though. I looked for them at REI this week, but all they had were the Approach and Palisades, a Mountainsmith pack, and I think one other brand.


Hm. It's on the website, I wonder why not in stores yet? I really do wish it was another color, but function is the most important thing, so I decided to go for it. We're going backpacking in a week and a half and I wanted to to start the season with it. I figure maybe we can spruce it up with her Adirondack High Peak patches. Yes, we are losers that buy our dog patches when she does a summit.:rofl:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

You could always bedazzle it!! It is an ugly pack but its actually exactly what I am looking for. Geesh....I pick up my baby girl in 5 more days. I can't wait until she is big enough for a pack!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh man, that color is FUGLY!!!  Cool pack though. I looked for them at REI this week, but all they had were the Approach and Palisades, a Mountainsmith pack, and I think one other brand.


Yeah I went to an REI over the weekend and they didn't have it either. They did have Ruffwear's new waterproof collars though. They actually were quite nice.

I am still not sure which color pack I should get, they're both kinda ugly! Why did they pick those colors?  Even a deeper brown would have looked nicer.

Maybe this would spruce it up.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, the medium fits her right in the middle for the straps all around. She's a stocky little 70 pounds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Chicagocanine said:


> Why did they pick those colors?  Even a deeper brown would have looked nicer.


The picture they put up on Facebook did look like it was a darker brown, and I agree, that would have been better. That light blue trim does not do it any favors, lol! The other color looks better, IMO, it just isn't what I'd want. Yes, I'm the kind of loser that needs the backpack to match my dog's collars. oke:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The picture they put up on Facebook did look like it was a darker brown, and I agree, that would have been better. That light blue trim does not do it any favors, lol! The other color looks better, IMO, it just isn't what I'd want. Yes, I'm the kind of loser that needs the backpack to match my dog's collars. oke:


I don't care if it matches the collars as long as it at least looks nice on the dog, but these colors are just weird. I'm thinking about holding off to see if maybe they come out with new colors next year or something.


----------



## diana72805 (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess I'm the oddball here... I kinda like the color! :crazy:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Colour is not that bad, although I would prefer a brighter one.

I have the lime green approach pack and am looking forward to having Dakota carry her water this year on hikes (ours too).


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm gonna order the Singletrak this weekend as well! We go running and the bigger back packs are too big for that... The Singletrak will hopefully be perfect for us! 

I'll get this orange color: 
Singletrak Pack?

Rex is 13 months now so I'm sure he'll still get a little bigger. He's around 80lbs and his girth is about 31 right now- I'm not sure if I should go with the medium or large?!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> Oh, and by the way, the medium fits her right in the middle for the straps all around. She's a stocky little 70 pounds.


Do you know what her girth measurement is?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rex said:


> Rex is 13 months now so I'm sure he'll still get a little bigger. He's around 80lbs and his girth is about 31 right now- I'm not sure if I should go with the medium or large?!


It looks like the sizing is a little different than the Approach and Palisades - those go up to a girth of 36" with the medium, and the Singletrak only goes up to 34". There's no overlap between sizes like the other packs, each one starts where the previous size left off. 

Keefer is also 80 pounds, but has a girth of 33". The medium Approach fits perfectly, but could also wear a large, which starts at 32". Rex will probably not get THAT much bigger in girth, but you might want to wait at least a few months to let him fill out some more. He'll probably stay within the medium range, but at those prices you want to make sure he's not going to outgrow it!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoa now that is one um nice looking color.... LOL
Looks nice on your dog though.  

I was wondering when will I be able to put one on Akbar? He's 9 months. I've never really new when it was ok to put on an older pup if that was even ok, when I got Cody's and Isa's they were already an adult.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, my husband CLAIMED Elsa's girth measurement was 32". But we only have the contracters style measuring tape, so I was thinking it didn't fit quite snug against her side because it seems a bit big.....

But either way she's AROUND a 32" and the medium fits perfectly so we have a few inches of adjustment on either side for all the settings.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I wrote an e-mail to their customer service- we'll see what they suggest... I'll probably go with the Medium. I believe I read somewhere if you're in-between sizes, choose the smaller one. 

Do you guys think that this is a better choice for running with your dog (not hiking or walking) than the bigger packs?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Missy, I think the recommendation is to not put weight on a dog until they're at least a year and a half. I started putting Halo's pack on a couple of months ago, (she'll be 18 months old on 5/9), but I haven't put anything in it yet, she's wearing it empty. I don't see why you couldn't do the same with Akbar, but maybe wait until he's a year old or so. The pack itself doesn't weigh that much, and I think it's a good idea to get them used to it before you actually start adding weight to it, which should be done gradually. 

Rex, at least with the Approach and Palisades, the packs are proportioned to the sizes, so if you're between sizes and want smaller packs, go with the smaller size. If you want the extra pack space, go with the bigger size. I haven't checked the Singletrak, but I assume it works the same way. The Singletrak is designed to be used for athletic activities, so as long as you don't need to carry much stuff, it would probably be your best choice. Keefer's old style Approach has bigger bags than the new style Palisades, and I've done a little running with him, but I think at some point I'll get him a Palisades pack to replace it. I like the more streamlined cut of the bags, his are kind of clunky.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rex, at least with the Approach and Palisades, the packs are proportioned to the sizes, so if you're between sizes and want smaller packs, go with the smaller size. If you want the extra pack space, go with the bigger size. I haven't checked the Singletrak, but I assume it works the same way. The Singletrak is designed to be used for athletic activities, so as long as you don't need to carry much stuff, it would probably be your best choice. Keefer's old style Approach has bigger bags than the new style Palisades, and I've done a little running with him, but I think at some point I'll get him a Palisades pack to replace it. I like the more streamlined cut of the bags, his are kind of clunky.


I would only use the Singletrak for running - not long hiking/walking trips. All he will carry in the pack is maybe water for him, my keys and my cell phone. So nothing too heavy. I'll start off with just the backpack empty though. That way he can get used to it first...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, the SingleTrak is definitely better than any other pack I've ever seen for more hardcore activities. Those saddlebags are so snug to the side of their body. They are teeny. The water bladders and a few other small items is all your going to fit.

We went on a 4 miles hike today with it and was really impressed. It did shift around a little towards the end, but I knew it was not the best fit before we started but the dogs were being so wild adjusting them well were so NOT happening!

But when she runs and leaps over things there is virtually no movement of the actual saddlebags. 

Missy, we have a year old foster right now and we started him with Elsa's old REI pack and no weight. I think that's a good age. I just want him to get used to wearing something. He might be a pseudo-service dog for a teenager so I want him to get used to carrying and "working." I don't see any harm in doing that in a couple months. Maybe have him carry his poop bags


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Ruff Wear SingleTrak Pack : Backcountry K-9

Is this the same one in orange/grey? EMS has it too. But REI has a good deal for members today and tomorrow tho and free shipping so may go with "River Brown


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

lylol said:


> Ruff Wear SingleTrak Pack : Backcountry K-9
> 
> Is this the same one in orange/grey? EMS has it too. But REI has a good deal for members today and tomorrow tho and free shipping so may go with "River Brown


The orange one is the one I'm getting... Like the color better


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Rex said:


> The orange one is the one I'm getting... Like the color better


I liked that one much better too! But with the REI member coupon and my dividend, I hardly paid anything for the pack so I sucked it up and went with the brown. I keep going to look at that gray/orange on and lamenting. It's the perfect color!!!!!!!!!!! *sob*!

Oh well. The gray/orange one would probably end up brown after a few backpacking trips anyway!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> Well, my husband CLAIMED Elsa's girth measurement was 32". But we only have the contracters style measuring tape, so I was thinking it didn't fit quite snug against her side because it seems a bit big.....
> 
> But either way she's AROUND a 32" and the medium fits perfectly so we have a few inches of adjustment on either side for all the settings.


Thanks! Bianca's girth is 31" so it sounds like the medium would be good for her.

I just found out that a pet store in my area will be getting these packs in next week so it looks like I'll be able to try it on Bianca after all.



GSDElsa said:


> I liked that one much better too! But with the REI member coupon and my dividend, I hardly paid anything for the pack so I sucked it up and went with the brown. I keep going to look at that gray/orange on and lamenting. It's the perfect color!!!!!!!!!!! *sob*!


Would you possibly be interested in trading? I have the opposite problem... I can get a good deal on the orange/grey, but I think I might like the brown better. (I have to wait till I see the orange/grey in person though because I might end up liking it more when I actually see it.  )


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Missy, Stark has been wearing his pack since he was around 7-8 months old. 

There was NOTHING in it until he was 10 months old, then I started putting poop bags and my keys in it. The whole thing (pack and items) weighed under 1lb.

Stark is 1 year old now and is only carrying a total of 2lbs in his pack. The pack itself, poop bags, my keys and a long lead.

I will start increasing the weight next year when he is 2 years old.

I think starting sooner is good, as long as you do not add any weight to it. Get's them use to wearing it and it 'gives them a job' to do.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Would you possibly be interested in trading? I have the opposite problem... I can get a good deal on the orange/grey, but I think I might like the brown better. (I have to wait till I see the orange/grey in person though because I might end up liking it more when I actually see it.  )


I would TOTALLY be interested in trading! But it's already been defiled so I doubt you will now. We went on a nasty, sleety, muddy 4 mile hike today and it's going backpacking next weekend.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh well it was worth a try. 
I wonder if I can dye the orange part some other color?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, because I'm a really big dork and I love new equipment, I'll post another update (oh, and don't worry, I'm sure you'll get another one when we get back from backpacking!).

I was trying to find a way to make this work a little bit better for overnight trips, so I started playing around with stuffing it full of things. I am SUPER excited to report that I managed to fill up the water bottle to their chiny chin chins AND fit a meal of food in each side. So, DH and I for an overnight would only have to each carry a meal and a small water bottle for her. If you break up the food from one meal into 2 baggies and kind of lay it along the bottom of the big pocket, the water pack fits on top of it perfectly. PLUS there is room in the small zippered pockets for small stuff. Probably keys, a couple granola bars, poop bags, etc. 

Here it is packed full:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm really interested in how it's working out so I for one would love to hear another update after your outing!

I am hoping I can fit all the DSA backpacking title requirements in the Singletrak but we shall see... The requirements are: first aid kit, water, bowl, spare collar and leash, matches, knife, at least three baggies (for clean-up), compass, flashlight, owner's I.D. , a signal device (mirror, whistle or cell phone) and map of the area (if needed). 

I have "mini" versions of most of those things so I am hoping I can make everything fit. I am still waiting for a local store to get them in so I can see the pack 'in person' before deciding. If I decide I don't like it, I most likely will be buying one of these harnesses/vests instead. They have MOLLE straps so I can add on pouches for carrying items.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

We're getting our SingleTrak today! Rex and I are excited 
I'll post my thoughts and experiences with it...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I am hoping I can fit all the DSA backpacking title requirements in the Singletrak but we shall see... The requirements are: first aid kit, water, bowl, spare collar and leash, matches, knife, at least three baggies (for clean-up), compass, flashlight, owner's I.D. , a signal device (mirror, whistle or cell phone) and map of the area (if needed).


 
I think you should be able to fit this stuff if you only do water on 1 side, or only fill up the platypus reservoir part way on 1 side. 

You're brave though--I'd never be able to have Elsa carry matches and a cell phone. Any stream, puddle, or pond beckons her and she heeds the call!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a nice pack. I bought the Approach last year and have not used it other than empty water bottles and poop bags, but this summer Dakota can carry her own water as well as ours.

I can see how the width of the Approach could be a problem. I could see buying this pack for small daytrips. If my husband wouldn't complain it would be here already. I love buying things for my dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> You're brave though--I'd never be able to have Elsa carry matches and a cell phone. Any stream, puddle, or pond beckons her and she heeds the call!


LOL yeah she only carries my cell phone if we're nowhere near water! Otherwise I just have a whistle as a "signaling device" in her pack. (It's actually a combination compass and whistle.)
The matches I have in the dog pack are waterproof and I also put everything in ziplocs just in case.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I finally got to see the Singletrak pack 'in person' today! A pet store near me got them in stock so I was able to try it on Bianca. Interestingly both the medium and large sizes fit her, although the large says it starts at 34" girth and she is 31" at her widest chest girth. The pouches were exactly the same size in both medium and large. The main difference was there was a little more space on the top of the harness between the packs (width) in the large and the harness on the large covered more of her back (reached further down her back.)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think the khaki looks quite nice on a working breed dog like Elsa.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> I finally got to see the Singletrak pack 'in person' today! A pet store near me got them in stock so I was able to try it on Bianca. Interestingly both the medium and large sizes fit her, although the large says it starts at 34" girth and she is 31" at her widest chest girth. The pouches were exactly the same size in both medium and large. The main difference was there was a little more space on the top of the harness between the packs (width) in the large and the harness on the large covered more of her back (reached further down her back.)


Very interesting! India also measures 31" at her widest. As far as I know, there are no stores in the area where I could go to try the pack on her. I would have ordered the medium based on the sizing chart on the RuffWear website.

By reached further down her back, would that mean that the packs would extend further back on her ribs/toward her hips?

India is 2 1/2 years old, about 70 pounds, 27" tall, very long in the body, and lean. It doesn't seem like her chest has broadened any yet. She was (unfortunately, and not my choice) spayed at just over 3 months old. Based on all of this info, do you think that I should go with the large instead of the medium?

~Kristin


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

balakai said:


> Very interesting! India also measures 31" at her widest. As far as I know, there are no stores in the area where I could go to try the pack on her. I would have ordered the medium based on the sizing chart on the RuffWear website.
> 
> By reached further down her back, would that mean that the packs would extend further back on her ribs/toward her hips?
> 
> India is 2 1/2 years old, about 70 pounds, 27" tall, very long in the body, and lean. It doesn't seem like her chest has broadened any yet. She was (unfortunately, and not my choice) spayed at just over 3 months old. Based on all of this info, do you think that I should go with the large instead of the medium?


Yes, the packs extended further back towards her hips/tail on the large size.
It sounds like India is probably similar to Bianca in size (Bianca is 26" tall and ~75 lbs.) Bianca is also very long-bodied-- I also tried on the Ruffwear Sun Shower jacket for Bianca and according to the sizing chart she should be a medium or possibly large (they overlap a bit in girth.) Both those fit her but were too short on her back, only the XL actually reached all the way to her tail and that just barely.
As far as which one to choose, I am probably going to go with the medium for Bianca because I think it looked a bit nicer with the pack harness not extending as far down her back. If the pouches had held more on the large I probably would go with that instead but since they are exactly the same size in both I'm going with the medium. However if India is not filled out yet and you think her girth will widen more than a few inches it might be better to get a large in case she ends up with a bigger girth than the medium can accommodate. Although I know with males if they're fixed early they generally don't end up as broad-chested, I'm not sure if that makes a difference in females.
If it would help I might be able to take a photo of Bianca wearing the two sizes to show the difference. I'd have to wait until we go back to the store though.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Chicagocanine, thanks for all of the info! Rather than going back to the store, how about just taking some measurements of Bianca? Like maybe length of back (from shoulder blades to top of the tail) and elbow to hip? That would give me an idea of how she compares to India as far as length of body.

Thanks!

~Kristin


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the color of your pack! And I think it looks nice on your girl too!!

I recently bought a pack for Nadia that is made locally-it was $60.00







and yesterday I ordered this one for Z-it was $19.99 plus shipping









I only use them for our walks at the park right now. I can say that I see a HUGE difference in Nadia's behavior when she is packing tho. She is much more focused and calm. She does not pull on the leash. She carries water-I bought 4 Platypus water bottles for the packs from REI. I like the water bottles, but have found that I need to only use part of each bottle to keep the pack balanced. On our walks they never go thru all the water in the two bottles. Z will probably pack their toys


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is Nadia wearing her pack-sorry about the angle but I walk them alone so not many options. Also this pack has a total of 8 d-rings on it, and I can fit so much more than the water bottles in the pouches! 










Also, I got this waist pack for my keys, cell phone, wallet etc for $18. at REI and I really like it so I have my hands free to deal with the dogs and no chance of my stuff getting wet.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

balakai said:


> Chicagocanine, thanks for all of the info! Rather than going back to the store, how about just taking some measurements of Bianca? Like maybe length of back (from shoulder blades to top of the tail) and elbow to hip? That would give me an idea of how she compares to India as far as length of body.


Oh good idea. I measured her from the middle of her shoulder blades to the very base of her tail, it is 27". It may not be 100% accurate though because I could only find a rigid measuring tape. I wasn't sure what you mean by elbow to hip (which part of the hip/elbow?)


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks! I will measure India when I get home to compare.

By elbow I meant the pointy part, and by hip i meant the bump at the top...oh heck, I can't describe it very well--wish I could draw!

But I think that the back length measurement will be enough to give me an idea how India compares to Bianca. Basically I am just trying to figure out how far back along her ribs that the pack would cover.

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the medium. She'll have to go on a diet if she gets any bigger! 

Hopefully it will be here in the middle of next week.

~Kristin


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's Bianca in the medium Singeltrak, sorry it's not a great photo but she was confused by my posing her so she looks unhappy. Ignore the purple booties... She has an outer ear/earflap infection and kept scratching it and making it worse so I put boots on her right feet to protect her ear from her nails.


----------

